# Training Apprenticeships/Mentoring In Colorado?



## ZSGrimm (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm currently looking to relocate from the East Coast, and am interested to know if anyone has any idea if there's any training apprenticeships in the Colorado area? I've trained a small list of clientèle for the past 3 years in Florida and am now wanting to learn more about Training, specifically practical life applications like Security/Protection and working with high drive (prey and fight) dogs. 
I considered going to schools like Tom Rose or Tar Heel, but the money wanted is an ungodly unattainable amount. Plus, I would trust being mentored by one person or a small group, versus by a so called "school". In exchange for training, I'd be more then happy to help with kennels, dogs, cleaning ect. But I'd need to be paid (Nothing large). All the animal internships I find have been for something like Marine Biology, nothing specifically for Dog Training/Handling. And I'm posting in the GS Forums because Malinois/German Shepherds/Dutch Shepherds is what I'd like to work with most. All help is much appreciated in advance.


----------

